# Cheap, beginner arrows?



## slayerboy6 (Aug 27, 2013)

G'day, I'd just like to know what arrows I should get as a beginner. I am going to order the Bear Apprentice 2 compound with the RTH pack. Also some links would be useful :shade:


----------



## RononDex (Aug 8, 2013)

I can get gold tip xt hunters 55/75 for $5.25 from the local shop. I have been using them for the past six months and I like them so far. The same day I bought them, I got my first Robin Hood with my first two shots when sighting in.


----------



## Dhostetler339 (Dec 11, 2011)

also check out deer crossing archery. they have some GREAT arrows


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Be sure to check out our website at www.deercrossingarchery.com. We believe to have the best prices for the quality on the market today.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd go with some victory v-6's or something in the like of it, thats what we put with our youth bows if theyre looking for something cheap but still good, they run $40 for 6 fletched


----------



## slayerboy6 (Aug 27, 2013)

Ta guys, cheers for all the help


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Cabelas Carbon hunter arrows are like $65 for a dz. they shoot pretty good too!


----------

